# How is 2nd Init coming along?



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Forgive me in advance if I am reposting. I'm at work and have limited time for searching. I'm wondering how the 2nd Init ROM's are coming along in terms of bugs? I know they were having issues with the HD recording (the one detail that keeps me off a 2nd init) and video play back as well as battery life. Have either of these been resolved at all with newer builds of CM7 or MIUI? Any other big bugs?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> Forgive me in advance if I am reposting. I'm at work and have limited time for searching. I'm wondering how the 2nd Init ROM's are coming along in terms of bugs? I know they were having issues with the HD recording (the one detail that keeps me off a 2nd init) and video play back as well as battery life. Have either of these been resolved at all with newer builds of CM7 or MIUI? Any other big bugs?


they've successfully got 2nd-init roms to run on gingerbread kernel. this helps battery life. but still only 480p video recording and video playback of certain files requires use of RockPlayer Lite (free in market). see here for cm7 gb kernel rom http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3335-DEV_THREAD-DroidX-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Kernel


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately the HD video is likely going to continue to hold me back. I have a kid and want my videos at their best quality... Hopefully sometime soon!


----------

